# Who makes the lightest platform pedals?



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

A friend is still not ready for clipless, and was wondering who makes the lightest flats. TIA.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

Wellgo MG1 with Ti axle - claimed 300g - ($90)
Tioga D Spyder - wider version of their lightweight Spyder pedal - claimed 310g ($80)


----------



## wrxsti08 (May 29, 2008)

The lightest is Tioga Compact Ti 167g/pair. Extremely hard to find though.


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

I took some cromo Odyssey Svelte Pro pedals and paired them with TI axles from Onza TI clipless pedals and the weight was barely over 200g. The TI axles fit with no modifications whatsoever. Even with the stock cromo axles the weight was decent.

This place claims 270g for cromo and 218g for TI

http://www.bikepro.com/products/pedals/odyssey.html


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

I just found the Wellgo C006 on eBay. Claimed weight 208g a pair and there are several colors out there. Not a bad weight for steel axles!

Wellgo C006


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Bender said:


> I just found the Wellgo C006 on eBay. Claimed weight 208g a pair and there are several colors out there. Not a bad weight for steel axles!
> 
> Wellgo C006


Those are Tioga Surefoot Comp copies.

I would go with Kyles recommendation of the MG-1's. They are great pedals and a way more useful size. Even the regular axle is not _that_ heavy.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

Tioga has apparently changed the shape of their ti spindle on Surefoot compact PDL060

One of my friends got a pair weighing in at 158g. (claimed 164g)


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Not the lightest.*


















~Jake


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Google 'Fly Paper Pedals'

Here's a link from mtbr: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=346945


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

^ Those pedals are an interesting design. I love the upsides to a thin pedal, and that design is almost exactly what I'd want my pedals to be like. Superlight, Superthin, and Supergrippy.

My only problem with it is that the pedal mounting system widens the q-factor and requires the 9/16" pedal threads to be bored out.


----------



## yumseyo (Sep 9, 2008)

Also looks like you can get ti spindels for the wellgo pedals. Claimed weight 27g.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Would seem to me that the Q-factor on the "Fly Paper Pedals" would be better! They eliminate the axle that usually sticks out from the crank and putting your foot closer to the crank. The weight is not that great. You have to buy a crank they supply, do to the fact it requires a crank arm with more material around the mounting hole. Most cranks that have the minimum requirement are for freeridering or downhill and on the heavy side 
But a great design.Maybe in the future we will see a weight weenie version compatible on a lighter crank. Z


----------



## cloud8a (May 2, 2013)

Kyle2834 said:


> Wellgo MG1 with Ti axle - claimed 300g - ($90)
> Tioga D Spyder - wider version of their lightweight Spyder pedal - claimed 310g ($80)


Those Wellgo MG1's are all over Ebay in the $20-$40 range. But I am seeing alot of Cr-Mo spindles on these and not listed as Ti.


----------



## john94123 (Jan 4, 2011)

IMHO the weight you save in flats doesn't really matter as much as the power you're losing from not riding clipless... go clipless... less weight more power. If your friend is really not ready for clipless, look for grip over weight. And 5.10 shoes.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

+200 GO CLIPLESS...once your "muscle memory" takes full effect - riding clipless is SAFER than with flats. And, each turn of the cranks is met with 100% power....instead of 50% with platform pedals.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> riding clipless is SAFER than with flats.
> Your opinion.
> Not clipping out in time or getting stuck results in more and worse injuries.
> My opinion.
> ...


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> +200 GO CLIPLESS...once your "muscle memory" takes full effect - riding clipless is SAFER than with flats. And, each turn of the cranks is met with 100% power....instead of 50% with platform pedals.


Dude, you started this thread! so, +200 for clipless, really?

and your wrong on the power figures. Do some research. You can push down with MUCH greater force than you can pulling up.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Man arguing with the op from a super old post, don't I feel stupid. Sorry Derf


----------

